# Will Brock beat Kane?



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, the days of Kane holding that title are behind his and bad photoshops like that are all me and fellow Kaneinites can hope for


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Life bans for both of you for WWE posting!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

mo25 you know WWE and UFC aren't the same thing.

Moved this to 'Sports'.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

CupCake said:


> mo25 you know WWE and UFC aren't the same thing.
> 
> Moved this to 'Sports'.


Lifetime ban for Cupcake calling WWE a sport!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Lifetime ban for Cupcake calling WWE a sport!


I'm sorry it's the closest I could get! We have no "Choreographed Sports" section :thumb02:

And I have no idea why this is a discussion, it's down to a team of writers who wins so it's impossible to discuss like a sport.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS: Conor McGregor joins WWE!

*DonRifle buys WrestleMania tickets*


----------



## angelinahadley (Apr 8, 2015)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Conor McGregor joins WWE!
> 
> *DonRifle buys WrestleMania tickets*


Well thanks for bringing that into our attention.



mo25 said:


> ?


Its very hard to say,game never remain same


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

CupCake said:


> I'm sorry it's the closest I could get! We have no "Choreographed Sports" section :thumb02:
> 
> And I have no idea why this is a discussion, it's down to a team of writers who wins so it's impossible to discuss like a sport.


There is an entertainment section.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

angelinahadley said:


> Well thanks for bringing that into our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Its very hard to say,game never remain same


Ummmm.....what?


----------

